# uk down south vs France



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Holiday approaching 
Only having our motorhome 6 weeks we are thinking do we stay in the uk or head for france ? We will be on a budget 
We are desperate to chase the sun 8) we have 16 days 
Any recommendations of you experienced motorhomers would be Grateful

We have driven to France before but only staying on keycamp sites


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

No contest - head for France.

Although weather can't be guaranteed anywhere, you can chase it as far south as diesel costs will allow you.

Arm yourself with 'All the Aires France', and your accommodation will be free or very cheap.

If you prefer campsites try the municipals or if you are going in September the ACSI card or camping cheques are the way to go.

Happy travelling.

Cazzie


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

My vote?

France EVERY time.

Thrash south for (say) 3 days, spend 10 days pootling about around various French aires in (almost) guaranteed sunshine, then thrash back north again....unless after those ten days of heaven you decide simply not to go back to the little, cold Country..........


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As above no contest
France
Aires cheap or free accommodation 
Cheap plonk
Cheaper diesel
And a totally friendly outlook towards motorhomes.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The UK takes some beating if the weather is good,there are some beautiful spots in Devon and Cornwall as there are in France of course.

As you only have 16 days and want guaranteed weather I suggest a package tour to Spain :lol:

The weather should be better around the med but it is not a certainty,it is a long trek and you don't want to spend several days on the road when you only have 16.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

In UK you can only chase the sun as far south as the south coast. In France you can chase it much further! Book the ferry (Dover/Calais). Keep open minded as to where to go. Look up the weather for France for 10days at the last minute and head for the sun. That's what we do. Got ferry for next Tuesday for 4 weeks. Got no idea where we will end up - all part of the fun. No sites to book - we use aires, municipals and ACSI. It's so easy!

DavidL


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Much as I wish that I could say go down south in UK, I myself would be on the ferry to Calais. take heed of the advise given.

cabby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Another vote for France and getting all the aires book.
September can be very nice and aires quiet once the French are back at school and work.
Use the aires and save money for fuel. Loire area or west coast are places we visited that time of year. Get off Ferry turn right and see how the weather goes.... Britain is lovely when we get the weather but you just cant travel about and stay like you can in France.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

tonka said:


> ...............................but you just cant travel about and stay like you can in France.


A valid point,but the OP only has a 16 day holiday,if the good weather is in the south of France(which the OP insists on)do they really want to spend a significant part of the break watching miles of tarmac go by on the toll roads.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > ...............................but you just cant travel about and stay like you can in France.
> ...


Simple, don't use peage roads and only go as far as the Dordogne or Lot area. The weather should be good and could even be hotter than the Mediterranean as no or little wind.
This is what we used to do when we had a two week holiday.
Just trundle down alongside a river or canal, and on the rivers, you should find suitable swimming places.
Enjoy


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

No contest, got to be France we had 7 weeks there last year and never spent a euro on site rents or tolls. We find the best book is camperstop with France down loaded into your sat nave, and that's all you need. have fun.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

No contest, France every time.

I _live_ on the south coast of England and I can tell you, local councils are _terrified_ of Motorhomes. We might see our nice new shiny campers, all they seem to see is a vanguard for hoards of illegal 'travellers' (we do suffer a lot from them). 'No Motorhome parking' signs are springing up all over West Dorset.

Rule number one for us in the UK is 'anywhere-but-the-south-coast'. Go across a few miles of water and common sense breaks out and you'll be welcomed with free / cheap overnights and big friendly smiles from the natives. And, because of their quiet roads, you can do a LOT in your 16 days.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Only 16 days! When still working only ever had 14 days and from the late 80's on would head for ferry on Friday night and be around the Western area of the Med a few days later. 
Never used the toll roads, although in the early days slow van and slow roads took longer but just treated it as part of the holiday. With the roads as they are today without too much drama you can be on the Med in 2 days.
Go for it, and other than the bonus of the sun, as previously mentioned at least Camping Cars are not treated as though they carry the plague here.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

France gives open roads, MH friendly towns and villages, cheap overnight stopping places, cheaper fuel, bread delivered to many Aires in the morning, more chance of reasonable sunny weather - what more do you want?

Total cost for 25 nights on Aires in France June/July 2013 - €177 (£155) – average €7 (£6) per night

Total cost for 3 nights in Norfolk August 2013 - £70.50 - (£23.50 per night)

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

France every time for us, this is where we will be

http://www.accuweather.com/en/fr/la-garde-freinet/151303/august-weather/151303?monyr=8/1/2013

Happy travelling

James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your on a budget then France as far as stop overs are concerned is cheap and easy. We have been over here for just over three weeks and have spent just €11 on aires and water etc.  

You need to factor in the diesel though and ferry costs of course. From Bury its a flipping long drive to the Dordogne which is where I would be heading for if you want sunshine in September.

I would say you could set off from Bury in the morning, get over to France the same evening, spend the next day driving as far as the Loire and get to the Dordogne the next day so three days there and three back. Just leaves ten days but if you dont mind the driving its probably worth it.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

France. If you're worried about cost then try booking a crossing with DFDS. The cost of the crossing will be about the same as 4 or 5 of nights on a UK campsite.


As has been said, Aires are cheap, between 5 & 10 € per night and in many villages and even Supermarket car parks you can park up for the night for free.


Diesel is cheaper, wine is cheaper, weather is better, (usually), roads are quieter. I could go on but I think you get the picture, France every time


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Agree with all above.

When we first got our 'van' we headed down south, ended up on an aire near St. Tropez, it was brilliant, we didn't have a bad day. We were only going to stay a night, met a couple from Jersey, then 5 day/nights went swiftly by!

Sure you might have to put a few days in driving, but you can stop as, when and where you want... usually for free!

We do the SoF every year... at least once, every year we say 'let's try somewhere else' every year we don't, as we still find new places.

Enjoy where ever you go, don't plan, just end up where you end up.

w


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Mmmmm - Southern Brittany !

Menis


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*UK versus france*

Do go to france but stay away in August as you will find the roads nearly as busy as UK, especially the further south you go, September Is good for traveling as most of the Dutch and Belgians have returned home and the French have finished their hols, had to go to Marseille this week what a nightmare nose to tail on the M/W all the way there and back to carcassonne having to slow and stop lots of times, have got to go back next week and dreading It, glad we're not in the M/H, so have a good trip if you do come over


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The weather in France is normally good south of the Loire. Camping in the UK is expensive. I have to be in Cardiff next week - cost £30 a night. 

If it helps it's raining here in south Devon. Go to France and save money.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I'd say France, or even Spain. When our kids were little we used to drive from Wales to the French Riviera, the Costa Brava or Costa Dorada every September for a 2 week camping holiday. You can stop where you like en route, and you don't have to go further if you don't want to.

You may be on a budget, but consider the tunnel instead of the ferry. You have a long drive from Bury to your crossing, and the tunnel is so much easier and quicker, if a little bit more expensive.

As many have said above, there are aires if you want them, and camp sites are generally cheaper in France, and cheaper still in Spain.

Have a good time, whatever you go for.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Definitely france! We have the camperstop Europe book and downloaded all the POIs of the Aires onto our TomTom. We drive until we feel we want to stop then look for the nearest Aire on the tomtom and consult the book to see if it will suit us.

There is a brilliant free camper area in Catus, Cahors where there is a large lake with boat hire, 3 free tennis courts, BBQ area, park, swimming, sand etc. No water/toilet emptying facilities but the village Aire is only 5 mins away so you can fill up with water there and empty your toilet. We stay there every year on the way to costa Blanca and back.

Enjoy!

Lucy


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

If you have Tesco vouchers you can use those for the eurotunnel which will save you even more money


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

If you have Tesco vouchers you can use those for the eurotunnel which will save you even more money

We stayed at the Beaugency Aire on the edge of the Loire on the way down. That was free.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Snunkie said:


> If you have Tesco vouchers you can use those for the eurotunnel which will save you even more money


If used, it should also save you quite a bit of time too, enabling you to get further down through France in a day.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

No contest. September we will be on the 0750 eurotunnel, out of Calais by just after 0930 and straight down somewhere past Reims and Troyes by that evening. Rest is a doddle, allowed 5 days to get to Antibes from there, train, bus or hire car around Monaco, Nice etc for a few days and then another 5 up to Calais.

We share Hank the Tank's view get through Northern France as soon as possible then relax through the rest and go with the flow.

Tunnel was free with Tesco vouchers, aires will be free or as near as so the only cost will be fuel and tolls Calais to Reims. All in from Cornwall for about three or four weeks will cost about £750.....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I live right on the south coast (Weymouth 500 metres from the wet stuff) and we always head off to France for all of the reasons given above. (but via Dover as its more economical even taking into account fuel costs) !!

Just dont underestimate how BIG France is !! stay off the Peage's unless you simply have to be somewhere at a specific time. That way you will get to actually SEE France rather than a motorway verge!!

Take youre time, meander along the N & D roads and simply stop where you like the look of. All the Aires and, if out of season, ACSI are all you will need to have a great time. 

The great difference you will find is that the French welcome "Camping Cars" almost everywhere.

Have a great time.


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

hi all thanks for all your advise France it is  
I just need to find a route without useing the toll roads 
We won't have a tow car or any bikes on this trip so were looking for some aires close to villages , towns etc
The other half feels a bit nervous about not booking anywhere on a site but France is full of aires so I suppose we can pick & choose where we can stay 
am I going to any trouble with a 26ft motorhome driveing through the none toll roads


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

sunseekers said:


> am I going to any trouble with a 26ft motorhome driveing through the none toll roads


Hi Sunseekers, just don't worry and go with the flow, France is so much easier than here in the UK.
You can take a 24 ft M/H nearly every where, I drove trucks over here for years, on peage and non peage roads and it is no problem at all.
Just ghet yourself a good Michelin Map or use a sat nav, set to non toll, but better to check the map.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry about not booking anything, there are very few places with no where to stop over.
26ft motorhome, you'll no doubt find one or two "breath in" moments in some of the smaller villages, just remember that your likely to be following (or followed by) a 42ft artic unit, so be careful and you'll get through and look back on the experience with pleasure.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Definitely France.

And you don't even need to drive very far. Look up Blois (plenty of good campsites nearby) on the site quoted earlier:

Accuweather


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

sunseekers said:


> hi all thanks for all your advise France it is
> I just need to find a route without useing the toll roads
> We won't have a tow car or any bikes on this trip so were looking for some aires close to villages , towns etc
> The other half feels a bit nervous about not booking anywhere on a site but France is full of aires so I suppose we can pick & choose where we can stay
> am I going to any trouble with a 26ft motorhome driveing through the none toll roads


Just put no tolls into your sat nave then go you will find in France the Aires just seem to jump out at you, don't wary about finding sites, as I said before get the book camperstop this is all we have used all over Europe for the past 3 years and found it great before we would carry several books to find places to stop.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

damar1 said:


> sunseekers said:
> 
> 
> > hi all thanks for all your advise France it is
> ...


I tried your link, but Outdoor Bits just gives me a message "item not found".


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Easyriders, try vicarious books 

wwwvicarious books they will give you all the info and you buy the down loads from them, about 3 Euros a country. The book and down load for France will cost you about £27 but we think it is money well spent. Good luck.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

We have similar time limits and you can do quite a lot with it. It need not cost too much. This year we are going to spend a few days in the Loire and then on to Les Sables D'olonne. After that we are not sure. Last year we went to Mimizan on the Atlantic coast which was fab and stayed at a few aires on the way down. Forges Les Eaux and Gastes. On the way back we stayed at different aires. 
This year we are limiting ourselves to several different campsites and tour a little more.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have a satnav its worth downloading the Aires and then setting your sat nav to warn you when you are within, say 1000m of them, you will be amazed at just how many there are !! 

If one (Aire) is full there will allways be another. Dont dimiss the municipal sites either!! some are a tad "basic" but all are excellent value and often very close to town centres etc. 

As has been said before All the Aires and Camperstop are very worthwhile investments, another that might appeal is "France Passion" (Google it) and if out of season "ACSI" (again google it)


----------

